# shaving before spay



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all,

Should I shave Grace before her spay (21st)?

If so what kind of clip? 

Just a short puppy clip that includes her legs?

I know they will shave a small bit from one of her legs LOL.... so not sure I want to sport that look until her hair manages to grow back.

Thanks all!

Tori


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They didn't shave any hair at all from Tyler when he got his neuter which was done the way a spay is for his cryptorchidism.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Tori, I will be keeping dear Graci in my prayers, on her spay date.

I did have Ana's hair cut down shorter, part because I did want to, and also I knew her spay was coming up, but I don't think it matters either way.

What I did tell them, is if if you need to shave the paws for the IV please do so. The hair can always grow back. So, if it were me, I would just let dear Gracie they way she is, and th vet will shave where it is necessary for sterile reasons.

Hugs and love.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi went in with floor length hair...and came out with floor length hair.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

They did shave one of Bens legs for the IV and unfortunately they shaved his entire belly and in my opinion a little too far up on the sides. His hair was very thick when he went in and now is a little thin. The underneath is just starting to grow back. I guess it's probably a good thing that it is thinned out a little since it is getting pretty hot here in FL. They were planning an exploration surgery for his retained testicle but found it fairly easy and he ended up with two small incisions.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

They'll just shave where needed. 
So if you want to give her a hair cut just because, then that's okay.
But don't worry about it, as they'll will do it.
All of mine got shaved bellies & shaved patch on the leg for the IV.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks all 

I did clip her down a little just to make it easier.... So there isn't so much combing and brushing needed.

Can't believe it's one week from tomorrow


----------

